# Lookin for a gunsmith around gainesville



## Broncoxlt (Aug 11, 2008)

I am lookin for a gun smith around Gainesville need a new extractor put on my marlin 925. Was going to do it myself but marlin says to have a gunsmith do it because it needs to be fitted right.


----------



## NorthGaAire (Aug 11, 2008)

Broncoxlt said:


> I am lookin for a gun smith around Gainesville need a new extractor put on my marlin 925. Was going to do it myself but marlin says to have a gunsmith do it because it needs to be fitted right.



Call Neal Spruill (Hogleg Smith) - 770-503-7572


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 13, 2008)

NorthGaAire said:


> Call Neal Spruill (Hogleg Smith) - 770-503-7572



Thanks


----------

